
Launching Keyoxide.org - todsacerdoti
https://yarmo.eu/post/keyoxide
======
Leace
On first sight this looks interesting but Keybase is years ahead in the UX
polish. E.g. on Keybase it's easy to see and add new proofs without a CS
degree.

~~~
Yolta
They are years ahead but as it turns out, you don't need a CS degree to add a
decentralized proof! Only a few short commands are needed, that's it!

You may say "it only takes a few clicks on Keybase" but remember, that only
works if you have given them your private key! Which really isn't ideal...

